# 12g V60 recipes



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Hey guys, now I have my new commandante grinder I've decided to start playing around with the V60 again. Just wondering if people could post their 12/200g recipes for me to try out.

Im going to start with Matt pergers recipe of 
200ml water
12g coffee
Pour 50g bloom and stir
@:30 pour 50g
@1:00 pour 100g.
Total time 2:20


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

I like the April coffee method which is 4x50g every 30s. I use 15g coffee so do 4x60g every 30s.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Kjk said:


> I like the April coffee method which is 4x50g every 30s. I use 15g coffee so do 4x60g every 30s.


 Seems nice and simple too, I'll give that a try, thanks


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

For 200g brew water, grind coarse & pour 20g every 20s in spirals. Each pour takes about 10s. If you get standing liquid remaining at the start of the next pour, pour straight down the middle. Keep going coarser until weakness/under-extraction, then back track to last happy place. Likewise if pouring 180g total, but you'll need to go a tad finer than for 200g.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Just a little thought as an aside. If you weigh out 12.5g of whole beans, assuming this is your most common dose, all typical bag sizes divide nicely by 12.5 (and, of course by 25g & 200g/250g/350g bags by 50g, if making 2 cups/larger brews).


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Kjk said:


> I like the April coffee method which is 4x50g every 30s. I use 15g coffee so do 4x60g every 30s.


 Just tried this mate, watched the video on YouTube too.

I did it as shown using 30 clicks on my comandante.

It is the best cup I've made in the 5+ years I've been making coffee. Going to drop down to 28 clicks next time and see if I can get it a little more syrupy and sweeter 

Thanks for pointing it out to me, this grinder is fantastic


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

James811 said:


> Just tried this mate, watched the video on YouTube too.
> 
> I did it as shown using 30 clicks on my comandante.
> 
> ...


 Great I'm glad you enjoyed it, I thought V60 was lost on me but then I picked up this method and an 01 dripper and I prefer filter brews to espresso now.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

MWJB said:


> For 200g brew water, grind coarse & pour 20g every 20s in spirals. Each pour takes about 10s. If you get standing liquid remaining at the start of the next pour, pour straight down the middle. Keep going coarser until weakness/under-extraction, then back track to last happy place. Likewise if pouring 180g total, but you'll need to go a tad finer than for 200g.


 Just tried this. Really not nice. It was watery, and bitter and dark at the same time. No fruity edge to it what so ever. By far the worst recipe I've tried so far. Although with a finer grind I can see it being good


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

James811 said:


> Just tried this. Really not nice. It was watery, and bitter and dark at the same time. No fruity edge to it what so ever. By far the worst recipe I've tried so far. Although with a finer grind I can see it being good


 Sounds like you went too fine, it shouldn't be changing the flavour profile at all at the same extraction, just makes for a cleaner/less silty brew.

How long did the brew take?


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

MWJB said:


> Sounds like you went too fine, it shouldn't be changing the flavour profile at all at the same extraction, just makes for a cleaner/less silty brew.
> 
> How long did the brew take?


 Last water went in at 3:20 and the draw down finished at 3:59. Go coarser you think?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

James811 said:


> Last water went in at 3:20 and the draw down finished at 3:59. Go coarser you think?


 Yes, I think coarser. My brews average 3:25 dry bed +/-12s. Last water in around 3:10.

Even the longer brew only just go past 3:30. I still got some good results if the liquid drained through 4-5s after finishing last pour.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

So today I tried the 12g/200g Matt Perger recipe.

It calls for

50g at 0:00

50g at 0:30

100g at 1:00

Aiming for a 2:20 drawdown. I took a guess as a grind start point and ended up with a 2:38 finish. The grind was at 20 clicks on a C40 for reference if anyone is wanting to tr it.

The cup was very good, just a little over extracted I would say, going to knock the grind back a few clicks tomorrow and try again


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Tried the MP recipe again today with 25 clicks. Only slightly quicker at 2:30.

It still feels a little over, it's a good bit sweeter than the finer grind and the mouthfeel much better. I don't want to go any coarser on the grind so will try and bring the brew time down.

I will try again tomorrow and do

50g at 0:00

50g at 0:20

100g at 0:40

Just using this as a log I hope nobody minds


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

James811 said:


> I don't want to go any coarser on the grind so will try and bring the brew time down.


 Focus on how the grind setting affect the flavour, more than on the total brew time. Brew time varies with origin/bean at a similar extraction. You're also adding a large amount of water in the final pour, nothing wrong with this as long as the result is tasty, but the larger the weight of water over the bed as draw down starts, the larger the variation in brew time. This doesn't mean it is something to worry about in itself. Again, correlating flavour balance against grind size is most critical, all other factors staying the same.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

So, today's iteration went well.

I watched the video again and noticed I was pouring very slowly compared to the example.

So I stuck on grind setting 25 and poured at a speed more in line with the example.

The resulting brew was done in 2:09 so I'll go one click finer tomorrow and try and hit that 2:20 mark.

I have been watching a guy on YouTube called Tales Coffee who does single pours with no bloom with a ratio of 1:13 and aims for a 1:30-2:00 draw down depending on brew size. Once i have this nailed down I may try that and see what I think. This is why i love brewed coffee, the experiments never end


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

By George I've got it. Absolutely great, good levels of sweetness and acidity but not sour. Good body and mouthfeel, and basically no bitterness

12.5g coffee ground on 25 on comandante

50g water in at 0:00

50g in at 0:30

100g in at 1:00

Draw down finished at 2:16

I still want to experiment with v60 so will continue to tinker anyway


----------

